# Ski Drivers - Pls put the word out



## Johnny (Aug 22, 2014)

On the East Coast of Florida where I fish when my boat is broke, is on a pier under
the Max Brewer Bridge in Titusville. great fishing for the wife that doesn't like boating.

Here is the issue: across the river is a jet ski rental place and tiki bar at the boat ramp.
this is maybe half a mile from the fishing pier on the other side of the Indian River.
These jet skis doing 80mph zoom around the FISHING SIDE of the river to show off.
loud ski, screaming and yelling, some so close I could smack one with my weight.
(( and I can read their minds - they are yelling - look at me look at me look at me I have a jet ski )).
I am sure this is not limited to the rental skis, but, to ski owners as well. b/c I see different models
and colors besides the rentals. which are owners.

So please, just tell your fellow jet ski people when you can, to STAY AWAY FROM FISHING PIERS !!!!
two weeks ago, I drove over to the rental place to complain and the manager tells everyone to stay
within the marked channels and obey the boating laws. (to no avail) they zoom by so fast it is impossible
to get a number or description of the ski or the drivers.

yes I know, not ALL skiers are obnoxious @ss oles, but there is always that few that spoils it for the gooduns.

just pass on the word, it is much appreciated.
Thank You





Jus my friday rant - as I am going back to the fishing pier tomorrow and am already dreading it.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 22, 2014)

What's your attitude towards sling shots?


----------



## Johnny (Aug 22, 2014)

hmmmmmm slingshots - never thought of that !!
I will get some of my grandsons red paint balls and try to smack
some [email protected] jet ski @ssole when he/she buzzes the pier !!!!

yea, I think I like slingshots





In defense of the GOOD jet ski jockies - I see them having a blast in the DESIGNATED areas !!
looks like a blast and lots of fun. Hope you see my point of view.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 22, 2014)

Just to make sure you don't have us confused with jet skiers, most of the jet ski motors on here are in fishing boats. And the rest of us have outboard jets on our boats or inboard jets. 

Just some clarification if this is the case. I'm sure most of us have the same gripes while fishing from the boat, but it is public waters.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, I am not talking about the jet BOAT fellows !! Honestly, I have never seen one.

I am talking about the waterborne crotch rockets with total disregard for others.
THAT is who I have the beef with. not the boaters.

ok - enough - thanks for listening. I will go fishing tomorrow and just deal with it.

Johnny


----------



## Thejrod (Aug 22, 2014)

I would love to do a jet boat build! Looking for donations if you get a skiier good with your slingshot just give me a holler& I'll meet you for the ski!


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 22, 2014)

I make my own splitshot and keep a can in my jonboat just for that reason. No slingshot, I just chuck a small hand full to bounce off their hull. I don't have any trouble with jetskis, it's the 'gofast' pleasure boats that piss me off. If they're close enough for me to hit them, then they're too close. And I'm NEVER near the channel. Oh...you have to watch out for the guy that comes back with a bad attitude. I've had to deal with a few. Thank goodness other boaters were around. It wouldn't take much to swamp me.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 22, 2014)

ggoldy said:


> I make my own splitshot and keep a can in my jonboat just for that reason. No slingshot, I just chuck a small hand full to bounce off their hull. I don't have any trouble with jetskis, it's the 'gofast' pleasure boats that piss me off. If they're close enough for me to hit them, then they're too close. And I'm NEVER near the channel. Oh...you have to watch out for the guy that comes back with a bad attitude. I've had to deal with a few. Thank goodness other boaters were around. It wouldn't take much to swamp me.


If someone was ignorant enough to throw a hand full of sinkers at me the least of there worries would be a bad attitude. :evil: I know how the jet ski thing goes, we deal with canoers on the river I run. I try to stay as far away as I can and I shut down if the waters deep enough but I'm not about to shut down in a few inches of water because they don't want me driving by them. They rent a canoe for the weekend, I've put a lot of time and money in my boat to enjoy it and I don't want to beat the bottom out of it if it can be avoided. like dhoganjr said it's public water. Since that's the case we have to try to all get along and not let the few bad apples spoil everything for everyone else. We need to do our part to be courteous and hope everyone else does there's then hopefully everyone can enjoy their time on the water, that's what everyone out there for any way isn't it.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 23, 2014)

My coworker kept a catfish rod with a 1oz sinker on the end while fishing on Lake Anna in VA to discourage kids on skis who would taunt him while he fished coves. He ended up chasing a few across the water. His bass boat had a 250 on it and could outrun or at least keep up with most of the skis. It led to some interesting conversations with parent at the docks.

I throttle up, not down around other boats, less wake on my rig. I wave to everyone too. Well, except for the ski driver last time I was out who waited under the bridge for me to get on plane so he could race me. [-X He may have been a bit faster with the kid sitting up front but he didn't have the stones to keep in the throttle when I pinched him into a shallow channel on the WV side of the river. In MD, skis must stay at least 100 yards from any other craft unless they are in a no wake zone and DNR fines heavily for violations.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364201#p364201 said:


> Ranchero50 » 32 minutes ago[/url]"]My coworker kept a catfish rod with a 1oz sinker on the end while fishing on Lake Anna in VA to discourage kids on skis who would taunt him while he fished coves. He ended up chasing a few across the water. His bass boat had a 250 on it and could outrun or at least keep up with most of the skis. It led to some interesting conversations with parent at the docks.
> 
> I throttle up, not down around other boats, less wake on my rig. I wave to everyone too. Well, except for the ski driver last time I was out who waited under the bridge for me to get on plane so he could race me. [-X He may have been a bit faster with the kid sitting up front but he didn't have the stones to keep in the throttle when I pinched him into a shallow channel on the WV side of the river. In MD, skis must stay at least 100 yards from any other craft unless they are in a no wake zone and DNR fines heavily for violations.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 23, 2014)

I own and ride a Yamaha Super Jet, and have been jet skiing since 1986. It boils down to CFC (Common F#@king Courtesy) and staying away from fishermen, anchored vessels, and swimmers in the water. 

This should the the standard operating procedure for ANYONE in ANY kind of boat, but, I cannot tell you how many times I have been fishing in a spot, only to have some uncourteous a-hole pass by me as close as possible when he has 500 feet of nothing but clear, deep water on the other side....oh, and please be sure to slow it down to half throttle and throw a 3 foot wake to be courteous. And I know it's on purpose, because they are looking behind them, at their wake, as if to say "is it big enough for ya?" THAT'S the type of SOB I want to hit in the head with a sinker, but won't, because it's not worth an assault & battery charge.

Here in SC, there is a law that says you must be at idle speed within 50 ft of a dock, anchored vessel, or person in the water. However, you are responsible for your wake, and any damage that it causes, at ANY distance. Riding a jet ski around a fishing pier or fishing area is stupid. First off there is the danger of line entanglement, either in the impeller, or the skier himself. Second off, the aggravation factor, due to the sound signature of the PWC, especially if wave jumping (BTW, here in SC, it is unlawful to jump waves in the ocean, since you have to be at idle speed within 100 yards of the shoreline of ocean) 

Lastly, due to the aggravation factor, and the potential for incoming sinker fire from the aggravated fisherman, it would be prudent for the jet skier to stay well outside the potential range of fire, thus avoiding the whole confrontation. We all have a right to the water, but again, people need to exercise a little CFC.


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364181#p364181 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » 22 Aug 2014, 22:14[/url]"]
> 
> 
> ggoldy said:
> ...



Blue Rude, I think you read something into my post that wasn't meant. I don't want to get off on the wrong foot with you. I row and fish on an intercoastal waterway. The channel is 100-1000 feet wide with acres and acres of area of either side. Plenty of room for everyone. Well outside the channel is where I spend my time, and I really don't mind the skiers, sail boats, or whatever. But when the same guy buzz's me two or three times, like the OP's problem, his intent is obvious. 'Buzzing' meaning within 100 feet, and turning, so as to soak me. I just can not allow someone take advantage me. Hope you understand.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 23, 2014)

ggoldy said:


> [url=<a class="vglnk" href="https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364181#p364181 said:
> 
> 
> > Lil" target="_blank" rel="nofollow" tooltip="Link added by VigLink"><span>https</span><span>://</span><span>www</span><span>.</span><span>tinboats</span><span>.</span><span>net</span><span>/</span><span>forum</span><span>/</span><span>viewtopic</span><span>.</span><span>php</span><span>?</span><span>p</span><span>=</span><span>364181</span><span>#</span><span>p364181</span><span>]</span><span>Lil</span></a>' Blue Rude » 22 Aug 2014, 22:14[/url]"]
> ...


Oh, I see where your coming from there. Yeah when someone's being like that to you I could understand you having to stand your ground. Sorry if I was out of line with my previous post.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 23, 2014)

I would actually let them get away with it the first time. But I guarantee on their second attempt there would be a 250 angled there way with a 175 hp water cannon, see how long they can hang on. :LOL2:


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364206#p364206 said:


> PSG-1 » 23 Aug 2014, 07:56[/url]"]I own and ride a Yamaha Super Jet, and have been jet skiing since 1986. It boils down to CFC (Common F#@king Courtesy) and staying away from fishermen, anchored vessels, and swimmers in the water.
> 
> This should the the standard operating procedure for ANYONE in ANY kind of boat, but, I cannot tell you how many times I have been fishing in a spot, only to have some uncourteous a-hole pass by me as close as possible when he has 500 feet of nothing but clear, deep water on the other side....oh, and please be sure to slow it down to half throttle and throw a 3 foot wake to be courteous. And I know it's on purpose, because they are looking behind them, at their wake, as if to say "is it big enough for ya?" THAT'S the type of SOB I want to hit in the head with a sinker, but won't, because it's not worth an assault & battery charge.
> 
> ...



PSG-1, I agree totally with the CFC and even basic Common Sense. Sadly as the years goes by it seems people in general seem to be losing or lacking both.


----------



## great white (Aug 23, 2014)

Unfortunately, this seems to be the way of the world these days. 

Everything has to be "rude", or "xtreme" or "look at me".

Even society has seemed to stop caring or simply become accepting of it. Personally, it makes me sick.

Example: I live in a subdivision but outlying a bit. Lots of skidoo trails in winter, quad/dirt bike trails in summer. Now, someone jumping on their machine and putting down the road to get to a trail doesn't bug me one bit. But they often form up in herds and rip up and down the street popping wheelies, ripping across yards and such. No intent of heading for the trails. I finally call the police one time when they get right out of hand and I'm just damned tired of talking to them myself. The dispatcher on the other end of the line says: " well, what do you want us to do about it?"

What?

Your f'n job maybe? This is a public menace and property damage at best, and an accident waiting to happen at worst (ie: car rounds the corner and BAM! Dead "wheelie" kid when he shouldn't have been there in the first place).

I dunno. Maybe I'm just a man out of my time, but I remember my parents ripping a serious strip off me when I did such things as a kid. My daughter gets the same guidance. 

Everyone just seems to be out for themselves these days and getting all they can no matter what the expense to others. 

I see where society is going.....and I don't like it.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 23, 2014)

^^^^^^^ right there with you. I agree 100%.


----------

